# Disconnected 211 DVR



## shari (Dec 15, 2015)

So I accidentally disconnected the hard disk from my 211k converted DVR while the receiver was powered up. When I connected the hard disk back in it shows all the shows that were previously recorded, but it will not allow me to record anything else.

Anyone had a problem like this? Is there a solution that doesn't require me to reformat the hard disk?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Have you tried pulling the AC power cord?


----------

